# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  EasyYagi - Yπολογισμός στοιχείων κεραίας yagi με Gamma Match

## tzitzikas

Επισυνάπτω την τελευταία βελτιωμένη έκδοση του προγράμματος μου *Easy Yagi 1.2*. 

*Το πρόγραμμα υπολογίζει όλα τα στοιχεια και τις παραμέτρους για δίπολο Υagi με gamma match, το σωστό μήκος της καθόδου, και υπολογίζει και τα στοιχεία κεραίας collinear 2 διπόλων*. 
Το πρόγραμμα εχει γραφεί σε γλώσσα προγραμματισμού C.

Περιμένω σχόλια-προτάσεις.

----------

stavros_97s (17-05-13)

----------


## billos1989

συγκρινα το προγραμμα σου με ενα σχεδιο που ειχε η προηγουμενη ιστοσελιδα των ηλεκτρονικων και ομολογω πως φενεται αξιοπιστο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tzitzikas

Στο πρώτο μήνυμα θα βρείτε την νεα version 1.1 του προγράμματος μου. υπολογίζει εκτός από ότι και η version 1.0 στοιχεια για collinear 2 διπολων με προσαρμογη καλωδιων. 
Περιμενω σχολια προτασεις. 
Αν καποιος ασχολειται με γλωσσα προγραματισμου C και θελει να φτιαξουμε ενα προγραμμα σχετικα με κεραιες πιο συνθετο ας κανει ποστ.

----------


## gRooV

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Μόλις ετοιμάσεις την τελική έκδοση ενημέρωσέ μας να το βάλουμε και στα Downloads.

----------


## tzitzikas

οκ.χεχ

----------


## tzitzikas

επίσης στο τμήμα Software του forum το νεο προγραμμά μου Easy Splitter v 1.0 για τον υπολογισμό Splitter/Combiner 2 και 4 διπόλων FM.

----------


## anepanaliptos

καλησπερα κ χροννια πολλα..ηθελα να ρωτγσω αν καποιοσ εχει φτιαξει κεραια με αυτο το προγραμμα να μου πει αν ειχε επιτυχια ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## anepanaliptos

γεια σασ παιδια κανεις εν εχει φτιαξει κεραια με αυτο το προγραμα να μας πει αποτελεσματα ευχαριστω εκ των προτερον.

----------


## anepanaliptos

ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σας... :Eh?:

----------


## driverbulba

Επαναφέρω ψόφιο θέμα!  :Smile: 

Το πρόγραμμα απ ότι παρατήρησα, υπολογίζει το driven στοιχείο με τον τύπο λ/4 πολλαπλασιασμένο επί συντελεστή περίπου 0.92 .  

-  Αυτός ο συντελεστής από πού προκύπτει? Και σε ποιό πάχος/διάμετρο αλουμινίου αντιστοιχεί?
- Αν δεν θέλω κατευθυντικότητα στην κεραία μου, μπορώ να την κατασκευάσω σύμφωνα με αυτές τις διαστάσεις, παραβλέποντας απλά τον ανακλαστήρα και τον κατευθυντήρα?

----------


## electron

Ο συντελεστής βραχύνσεως (0,92) προκύπτει αναλόγως της διατομής των στοιχείων της κεραίας. Αυτός προκύπτει από πίνακα το οποίο πριν από κάποια χρόνια είχα ανεβάσει σε ένα σχετικό θέμα. Γενικά όμως στην βιβλιογραφία είναι πολλοί αυτοί που δέχονται ότι για συχνότητες μεγαλύτερες των 3Mhz ο συντελεστής αυτός είναι περίπου 0,92, σκεπτόμενοι προφανώς ότι η διατομή των στοιχείων γι αυτές τις κεραίες είναι δεδομένη.
Αν τώρα εσύ θες να φτιάξεις ένα απλό δίπολο πολύ απλά δεν υπολογίζεις κατεθυντήρα και ανακλαστήρα.

----------


## 744

Μπορούμε να βρούμε αυτόν τον πίνακα? Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## FOTIS 1525

http://www.sv1cim.gr/soft/sv1byo_soft/sv1byo_soft.htm

Προσοχή θέλει ελληνικό windows

----------


## electron

Ανεβάζω εκ νέου τα σχετικά με τον υπολογισμό ενός διπόλου.

----------


## Νίκος-Λάρισα

καλησπερα...μπορw να υπολογίσω με το εν λόγω πρόγραμμα ένα απλό δίπολο με gamma ?

----------

